# Vx42 Movement In A 500M Divers Watch Bit Like A Tuna



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

cressi divers watch with a vx42 movement is this a seiko movement looks grate on this watch 45mm +crown very good lum gets lots of looks i have not took the back off yet to see the movement as i want it water tight hope you like this one i thike looks a bit like a tuna all the best woody77.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, it's a Seiko movement.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

avidfan said:


> Yes, it's a Seiko movement.


hi thank you very much woody77


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

nice looking watch simular to an AQUALUNG. njoy


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice - be even better with some colourful custom hands.

Take the modding spanners to it!!! :to_become_senile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Retronaut said:


> Take the modding spanners to it!!! :to_become_senile:


Is that the same as modding hammers?


----------



## cmar-ireland (Feb 1, 2013)

Woody77, Do you still have the Cressi?


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

I believe the same movement is also in the Divex.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy thread revival


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

cmar-ireland said:


> Woody77, Do you still have the Cressi?


hi no but I have this one same case and movement.all the best woody77


----------

